# اللهجة الفلسطينية: مهل عليك



## פפאיה

يا هلا بيكم,

بدي اسال اذا في واحد بعرف العبارة "مَهِّل عليك", مثلا في الجملة التالية:

"انا رايي بعدك صغير على الزواج مهل عليك كمان عشرين سنه" - 

وهل معناه نفس الشي بالضبط زي "على مهلك" او "براحتك".

شكرا كتير!


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا، معناها هون زي معنى "بدري عليك"، أي إنه المقصود هو لساته الوقت بكير استنى كمان شوي.


----------

